# Guitars Canada Unofficial Complaints Department



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Please post your complaints here and I will solve your problems.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

My nose hurts from being dried out and running at the same time.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My wife snores.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have too many overdrive pedals and can't decide what to do about it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> My nose hurts from being dried out and running at the same time.


Buy a new guitar.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Guncho said:


> I have too many overdrive pedals and can't decide what to do about it.


Get a bigger pedalboard.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Guncho said:


> My wife snores.


She's banned.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Buy a new guitar.


Damn...it's so simple!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a dream I was a spider but lost my ability to make a web so I was hungry and lonely


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Does the complaints department have an exit door too, or is it just enter? I may need to file a complaint.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

My toes are numb.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

My complaint is that thanks to your service I don't have any more complaints.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Corecting grammer should be an automadic ban. 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Corecting grammer should be an automadic ban. 🤣


Seconded.

Move to carry.

Motion passes with unanimous consent.

Complaint retracetd.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> I had a dream I was a spider but lost my ability to make a web so I was hungry and lonely


Line 6 Shurican but you'll need to figure out a tremolo system and install it. Probably the baritone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Whose boots you are not worthy to kiss.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> Does the complaints department have an exit door too, or is it just enter? I may need to file a complaint.


Just a toilet you get flushed down. You'll show up at the big sewage pipe by the edge of town.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BGood said:


> My toes are numb.


Barefoot Buttons for the win.
















Barefoot Buttons – Guitar Pedal Buttons Easy On Your Feet







barefootbuttons.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pat James said:


> My complaint is that thanks to your service I don't have any more complaints.


Looper pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Corecting grammer should be an automadic ban. 🤣


Can I still do it in my head though?? If not, I think I have my first complaint.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> Buy a new guitar.


Its amazing how many of lifes problems are solved with this.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'd like to complain about this new giant ad that's been popping up here in the middle of threads for some kind of monkey flavoured Bourbon that sponsors the UFC (I think).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The following complaint has been redacted for security purposes.

Hi, I wish to complain about______ too much sauce under the carpet because I______.
She slid fifteen____between my ___ before I could get out the tweezers.
Please let me know if there is some recourse _____will be able to______before the fudge melts. Thank you.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

MetalTele79 said:


> I'd like to complain about this new giant ad that's been popping up here in the middle of threads for some kind of monkey flavoured Bourbon that sponsors the UFC (I think).


check your ad block, I don't see any ads.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 443230


That's ewwww
Although I would like to lose some belly fat.

I have a new complaint.

I'm not seeing useful weight loss ads.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 443213


This trap door won't work.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> This trap door won't work.


Will somebody get close enough to step on the trap door, if she's at the window?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

There is no Les Paul in the Guitars Canada banner.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 443230


That reminds me when I was in basic training, one of the lads was quite overweight and outa shape...many of us were outa condition when we started. An instructor had him wear a black garbage bag to help him lose weight. That and the conditioning helped him to complete the 10 mile run with full equipment. We ran it as a platoon and I believe that we had to finish as a team...we did make it and I believe that he was proud of the accomplishment.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The other day I got blinded by the light.
Lit up like a doosh another rotor in the night.

Any suggestions?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

player99 said:


> Barefoot Buttons for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

There is far to much smoke in lower mainland in BC and we can use some serious rain also can you please send the wind out west so I can breath because holy fuck I'm coughing up crap from my lungs but can't clear my throat. to which maybe I might send a guitar pick or two out east.


----------



## Nathan Hiltz (Mar 28, 2021)

Doug Gifford said:


> My nose hurts from being dried out and running at the same time.


hope you feel well soon!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Canada should move the complainers to the American Red States, they're pretty much English speaking Third World wretches ..... they'll appreciate Canada much more afterwards 
Kind of like when they send a kid to be among prisoners to be scared straight into being rational functional Citizens .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pat James said:


> There is no Les Paul in the Guitars Canada banner.


Sure, whatever, but there are no Canadian guitars in the Guitars Canada banner and it pisses me off.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Sure, whatever, but there are no Canadian guitars in the Guitars Canada banner and it pisses me off.


What guitars would make you happy?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> What guitars would make you happy?


Any representative Canadian guitars, Godin and its wide family of brands, Boucher, Manzer, Laskin, Beneteau, pre-abandonment Larrivee, Prestige, Yanuziello, House, Beardsell, Riversing, Webber, Dingwall, Proulx, Acer, Hamm-Tone, DeJong, Lado, F Bass…


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> What guitars would make you happy?


I would have to imagine something like one of these?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Any representative Canadian guitars, Godin and its wide family of brands, Boucher, Manzer, Laskin, Beneteau, pre-abandonment Larrivee, Prestige, Yanuziello, House, Beardsell, Riversing, Webber, Dingwall, Proulx, Acer, Hamm-Tone, DeJong, Lado, F Bass…


But that would only be Godin banner then. What will represent my hoard?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> But that would only be Godin banner then. What will represent my hoard?


I never said it had to be entirely Canadian, I just gave you 18 Cdn *choices* ("any representative" I said) not including the Godin family.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> I never said it had to be entirely Canadian, I just gave you 18 Cdn *choices* ("any representative" I said) not including the Godin family.


I thought they were all Godin brands.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I vote for the Godin A6 Ultra Koa


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Replace the LTD Ibanez Blackberry ART320 with the A6 Ultra and then replace the HSS Strat with a Gibson Les Paul Standard or something.

I'm actually curious where they got the idea to choose the guitars in the banner in the first place? Discovered this image in the internets...might offer some clues?


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

Women…..can’t live with them and cannot dress them up in Nazi uniform and play with warm squash.
How many pancakes 🥞 can you fit in a canary cage?
194 because snakes 🐍 don’t have armpits.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

RonzoRif said:


> Women…..can’t live with them and cannot dress them up in Nazi uniform and play with warm squash.
> How many pancakes 🥞 can you fit in a canary cage?
> 194 because snakes 🐍 don’t have armpits.


You are wrong.

The average thickness of a pancake is 1cm and the average diameter is 10-25cm (roughly 17cm). This works out to a volume of 227 cm3. It's recommended that a canary cage be at least 18" x 24" x 18", which in 45cm x 60cm x 45 cm ( cm3). So 121500 cm3 / 227cm3 = 535 pancakes...

because snakes 🐍 don't have armpits 💪


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a legit complaint 

Why does it matter if you sell an item that is not yours for a friend on this site? I have a buddy that has a bunch of guitars to unload but asked me to post them for him.

I don't understand this rule???????


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I have a legit complaint
> 
> Why does it matter if you sell an item that is not yours for a friend on this site? I have a buddy that has a bunch of guitars to unload but asked me to post them for him.
> 
> I don't understand this rule???????


She an old lady?😜


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Why does it matter if you sell an item that is not yours for a friend on this site?


People don't need to know that it's not yours.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I have a legit complaint
> 
> Why does it matter if you sell an item that is not yours for a friend on this site? I have a buddy that has a bunch of guitars to unload but asked me to post them for him.
> 
> I don't understand this rule???????


You must buy them all first before selling them here. Then shortly after you will keep them all for yourself. Like the greedy bastard you are.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I have a legit complaint
> 
> Why does it matter if you sell an item that is not yours for a friend on this site? I have a buddy that has a bunch of guitars to unload but asked me to post them for him.
> 
> I don't understand this rule???????


I think the rationale boils down to this: For people to post anything on this forum in terms of selling, there is a waiting period of "x" amount of posts. The reason for this, regardless of whether it works or not, is to build or establish credibility. Now I know what you are thinking...how can you establish credibility in "x" amount of posts, and even further...how can you really know "anyone" online (were all strangers right?). However, the people who have proven their stripes from their interactions across the test of time are likely to be considered more "trustworthy" than a random person from kijiji. At the end of the day, regardless of being strangers, this is essentially a "club", and in order to be able to post your things for sale, you need to earn that privilege within the confines of this "club". 

Now even if you agree with all of that, it still brings up the point, "well if I trust my friend and inspected his gear and it's all fine and I can vouch for him?".... the bottom line is that _we _still don't know them. It also brings up other potential abuses of selling within this forum, such as someone selling stolen gear by "pretending" to sell for a friend (not saying that you would do this, but someone who just joined and passed the "x" amount of posts rule could) and such. 

Lastly, if it really bothers you as to why the can't sell their gear _here_, then ask your friend why they can't just join the forum? There are people on here in their 70s, not to mention the fact that it is a great resource for anyone that plays or wants to share their passion for guitars. 

I for one can appreciate GC's stance on this and feel more secure and protected in my dealings, "knowing" that the person I am buying from is the person who is claiming that the gear is actually there's.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The acoustic guitar section is sadly lacking content. How do we get the electric guitarists to sell off some electric guitars to buy some nice acoustics?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The acoustic guitar section is sadly lacking content. How do we get the electric guitarists to sell off some electric guitars to buy some nice acoustics?


Lots of traffic at acousticguitarforum.com Maybe that's why?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I dropped an earbud in the toilet last night. Thankfully it was post flush. 
I put it in uncooked rice overnight. Works fine this morning!

I’m not complaining, I’m telling you what happened!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I dropped an earbud in the toilet last night. Thankfully it was post flush.
> I put it in uncooked rice overnight. Works fine this morning!
> 
> I’m not complaining, I’m telling you what happened!


Eat the rice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Lots of traffic at acousticguitarforum.com Maybe that's why?


Yes, but the mods there are like dictators. I had enough of them and quit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, but the mods there are like dictators. I had enough of them and quit.


A little less fascist than The Gear Page, but I agree. I can go weeks without even looking in, but have recently on a whim.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a complaint.

Whenever I hold hands w/ my g/f, she presses in the callouses of my fingertips like she's playing her piano...


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

SWLABR said:


> I dropped an earbud in the toilet last night. Thankfully it was post flush.
> I put it in uncooked rice overnight. Works fine this morning!
> 
> I’m not complaining, I’m telling you what happened!





player99 said:


> Eat the rice.


Yep, if you only had kept that to yourself. Oh well. Make sure to pick up some soy sauce on your way home.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

"Theirs" not "there's." Sheesh!!!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Doug Gifford said:


> "Theirs" not "there's." Sheesh!!!!


Cousin! Not cousint ! !


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> Eat the rice.


Then I’d have something to complain about!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Some people complain about my threads, but they usually generate a minimum of 3 to 4 pages of responses.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Most stuff costs money. I hate that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


>


This whole thread was just building up to be able to use that right??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Most stuff costs money. I hate that.


Marry rich.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Some people complain about my threads, but they usually generate a minimum of 3 to 4 pages of responses.


You deserve your own sub forum.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> I have a complaint.
> 
> Whenever I hold hands w/ my g/f, she presses in the callouses of my fingertips like she's playing her piano...


Rare mating ritual you may not be aware of. Or maybe she finds them too rough?


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

No lefty stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not enough wide neck guitars. Everyone here seems to be "narrow minded".


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

lack of vintage stuff to buy


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I can go weeks without even looking in, but have recently on a whim.


Some great questions on the AGF like “which pick should I use on an HD 28. “


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Rare mating ritual you may not be aware of. Or maybe she finds them too rough?


I was just gonna say he should chop off his hands but you might be on to something here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

terminalvertigo said:


> lack of vintage stuff to buy


In your price range of less than $100.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

RonzoRif said:


> No lefty stuff.


Yes it's doubled up with the red headed forum.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> Not enough wide neck guitars. Everyone here seems to be "narrow minded".


There are a lot of pencil neck geeks here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Some great questions on the AGF like “which pick should I use on an HD 28. “


Mentioning other forums will get you banned.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My complaint is that we need to remove the "Top Contributors This Month" counter. The reason should be obvious.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> My complaint is that we need to remove the "Top Contributors This Month" counter. The reason should be obvious.


From now on the "Top Contributors This Month" will be paired with "The Least Popular Members" to complete the class project. Due on Friday. Late submitters will be banned.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> From now on the "Top Contributors This Month" will be paired with "The Least Popular Members" to complete the class project. Due on Friday. Late submitters will be banned.


Brother I cannot afford to see my name up there twice, come on now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

To address the high prices of vintage guitars.

All guitars posted that are from 1975 and earlier MUST have their finish sanded down to the bare wood prior to listing. This should make even the most vintagey guitars affordable to all members.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Mentioning other forums will get you banned.


That's ok


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> To address the high prices of vintage guitars.
> 
> All guitars posted that are from 1975 and earlier MUST have their finish sanded down to the bare wood prior to listing. This should make even the most vintagey guitars affordable to all members.


Nah - the price would go up for the heavy relicing 😕


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> My complaint is that we need to remove the "Top Contributors This Month" counter. The reason should be obvious.


I wouldn't worry as I should be heading up to the top soon


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pat James said:


> I wouldn't worry as I should be heading up to the top soon


Then you're sent to the front lines.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Then you're sent to the front lines.


I don't know Russian or Ukrainian, but I will do my best comrade 99.


----------



## Nash Bash (4 mo ago)

I have a complain about that while buying used gears from music shops why we still have to pay extra tax on them. They're not brand new and shops are already getting their sale commissions. I really don't understand provincal tax rates.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Nash Bash said:


> I have a complain about that while buying used gears from music shops why we still have to pay extra tax on them. They're not brand new and shops are already getting their sale commissions. I really don't understand provincal tax rates.


Yes same with thrift stores.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pat James said:


> Yes same with thrift stores.


Might as well call them "grift" stores.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nash Bash said:


> I have a complain about that while buying used gears from music shops why we still have to pay extra tax on them. They're not brand new and shops are already getting their sale commissions. I really don't understand provincal tax rates.


Complaining about the government and taxes will land you on the front line with a WW1 rifle and no socks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Complaining about the government and taxes will land you on the front line with a WW1 rifle and no socks.


Actually, you'll get socks, because your comrades have to share them.


----------

